# Ambit 3 Straps



## HIKESOLO

I'd like to know why all of the Ambit 3 versions, except for the Ambit 3 Peak Black have a comfortable strap. If you look at any of the "Sport" versions, or the "Sapphire Peak" version they have a more comfortable strap where the thicker clasp goes into one wide hole. On the Peak Black version the material is less comfortable and there are 3 smaller holes across the width of the strap all the way up with a tinier clasp. 

I don't understand, why use a nice strap for all versions but one?

If I were to purchase a "sapphire" version of the strap, would it fit on my Peak Black?


----------



## Artivis

From what I know all Ambit3 straps fit all Ambit3 watches.
I really don't understand why you think that the Peak version strap is not comfortable? The sport version has a thicker clasp and wider holes, the Sapphire version has smallest holes and the the strap has less perforation then the other two, and the Peak version is something in between. Comparison on picture below:
Sapphire - Peak - Sport


----------



## HIKESOLO

I've owned both the Sport and Peak. I returned the Sport for the Peak. The strap material is more comfortable on the Sport version. It's not that the Peak is uncomfortable per say but rather that it doesn't make sense to use an inferior strap on one version, especially if it's a more expensive watch.


----------



## pjc3

EatPlayLift said:


> ..... but rather that it doesn't make sense to use an inferior strap on one version....


Comfort may not equate to quality. It may be the Peak strap is more durable for heavier duty activities etc?


----------



## HIKESOLO

Perhaps. Guess it's just a preference thing. I much prefer the Sport strap. Oh well. I don't even see 3 straps for sale, only Ambit 2.


----------



## pjc3

They will be interchangeable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## margusl

Materials are hopefully changed over the years, but Sport strap pattern is damn similar to one used on my old T3. And that one I had to replace twice, it just snapped.


----------



## martowl

I have owned the Ambit1, Ambit2 Sapphire and Ambit3 Peak. IMHO the Peak strap is the most comfortable and best one of the bunch.


----------



## Artivis

I think the Ambit3 Peak strap is comfortable but I didn't have the Sport version to compare


----------



## pjc3

Have tried Ambit black and silver, Ambit2 Sapphire, Ambit2 black, Ambit2S white, Ambit3 Sport black and the soft white band is definitely the most comfortable to wear.


----------



## HIKESOLO

Yea, the soft blue on the 3-sport is great.


----------



## Sobul

I had Ambit 1 Silver, Ambit 2 Silver and now I have Ambit 3 Saphire. Strap on last model is the best for my thin wrist. The rubber is more flexible than previous models.


----------



## zipuni

pjc3 said:


> Have tried Ambit black and silver, Ambit2 Sapphire, Ambit2 black, Ambit2S white, Ambit3 Sport black and the soft white band is definitely the most comfortable to wear.


BTW, the soft white (silicone) band is identical to the blue one (on Ambit3 Sport). These are the most comfortable bar none.


----------



## Lexel

The Silicone Strap from the ambit 3 sapphir is available from the suunto shop, 
i just received mine and put it on my ambit3 peak black and it is so cool ! the most confortable from all ambit family !!!

Suunto Ambit3 Sport Black Silicone Strap - Suunto


----------



## monsterhk

Sobul said:


> I had Ambit 1 Silver, Ambit 2 Silver and now I have Ambit 3 Saphire. Strap on last model is the best for my thin wrist. The rubber is more flexible than previous models.


Hi Sobul,

Can strap of Ambit 2 or 3 use on Ambit 1?

Thanks


----------



## gus

martowl said:


> I have owned the Ambit1, Ambit2 Sapphire and Ambit3 Peak. IMHO the Peak strap is the most comfortable and best one of the bunch.


Just out of curiosity, what do you do with the previous units?


----------



## quin_crack

Hi People,
I'm a new member at this forum, greetings to all !!!


I have a question about Suunto silicone straps, I'm a Suunto Ambit2 owner and I want to replace my watch strap with the silicone blue strap, from the Ambit3 Sport series. At Suunto web for official accesories says that this strap is not valid for my Ambit model...but, Someone knows if is possible to replace it and if it will fit correctly? Someone have tried it?

Thanks,


----------



## Artivis

Before you go on buying straps take into account that the straps from the Ambit 3 SPORT version do not fit Ambit 3 PEAK/SAPPHIRE - I tested it. 

The difference is in the top strap which has a slightly wider opening for the Peak/Sapphire version, it also has a recessed part where the watch has the barometric sensor (which is not present in the sport strap).

I am also rather certain that the Ambit3 straps don't fit Ambit2


----------



## zipuni

Lexel said:


> The Silicone Strap from the ambit 3 sapphir is available from the suunto shop,
> i just received mine and put it on my ambit3 peak black and it is so cool ! the most confortable from all ambit family !!!
> 
> Suunto Ambit3 Sport Black Silicone Strap - Suunto


Nicely done, thanks for sharing! Now the only thing you would have to do to complete the look, is to remove the silver buckle and replace it with the black one that came on the original Ambit3 Peak strap. Is that even possible?


----------



## Lexel

zipuni said:


> Nicely done, thanks for sharing! Now the only thing you would have to do to complete the look, is to remove the silver buckle and replace it with the black one that came on the original Ambit3 Peak strap. Is that even possible?


Nice idea ! 
yep it is possible the buckle are exactly the same except the color.


----------



## Artivis

Artivis said:


> I am also rather certain that the Ambit3 straps don't fit Ambit2


And now I can prove myself wrong  seems from the description on Suunto sites that the Ambit 3 straps fit Ambit 2 - just Sport/Peak versions are not interchangable.

Suunto Ambit3 Sport Black Strap - Suunto


----------



## zipuni

Lexel said:


> Nice idea !
> yep it is possible the buckle are exactly the same except the color.
> 
> View attachment 2213690


Fantastic! Now last step is to get a black permanent marker and paint over that ugly silver triangle  Just kidding about this one. Very nicely done, thanks @Lexel!


----------



## kmseteam

Just received the A3 Peak Sapphire strap, put it into A2 Black and I can reveal one thing: the comfort has now been taken to a whole new level!


----------



## cageracer

Artivis said:


> The difference is in the top strap which has a slightly wider opening for the Peak/Sapphire version, it also has a recessed part where the watch has the barometric sensor (which is not present in the sport strap).


Do you think the sport strap could be trimmed to fit with a sharp scalpel or similar?

I'd love that lime green strap on my Ambit 2!


----------



## cageracer

cageracer said:


> Do you think the sport strap could be trimmed to fit with a sharp scalpel or similar?
> 
> I'd love that lime green strap on my Ambit 2!


I took a bit of a gamble and ordered a strap - a sharp scalpel and a dremel will get it to fit.


----------



## wydim

LOVE IT !!! good job !


----------



## cageracer

Thanks mate, these straps are so comfortable too! Has transformed the Ambit from a sport specific watch to a daily wearer (albeit a bloody big one for my little wrists).


----------



## Quotron

What size screwdriver is required to change the strap?


----------



## sathomasga

Quotron said:


> What size screwdriver is required to change the strap?


T6


----------



## Quotron

Saw this pic on the Suunto website of the Ambit2 Sapphire










It appears that he is using the fabric strap from the Vector (product link)










Does anyone have an idea about this? The page for the strap does not state that it is compatible with the Ambit

Interesting as well, I have found this Ambit2 on instagram with a paracord strap










Source Blog post

I have also found what appears to be an Ambit 1 mounted on a Zulu style strap (I'm assuming 24mm that is the width of the stock strap)
















Source

I'm not quite sure how this was accomplished. Perhaps running a screw through the strap mounting holes and using it as a fixed bar?


----------



## Time_Bandit_8

I just got back from REI where I was able to try on the A3 Peak Sapphire with the "new" Silicone strap - it was definitely the nicest feel of any Suunto band so far. The Black Peak A3 has the same *looking* band as the Ambit 1 (which I own), but it had a much cheaper, plasticky feel than the Ambit 1. I was wondering why so many were complaining about the A3 black band on the Peak, now I know why. IMHO though the A3 black band looks the same as the A1, it has definitely been cheapened.

I also verified why so many are happy with the silicone band, I liked it a lot.


----------



## dkyacht

Time_Bandit_8 said:


> I just got back from REI where I was able to try on the A3 Peak Sapphire with the "new" Silicone strap - it was definitely the nicest feel of any Suunto band so far. The Black Peak A3 has the same *looking* band as the Ambit 1 (which I own), but it had a much cheaper, plasticky feel than the Ambit 1. I was wondering why so many were complaining about the A3 black band on the Peak, now I know why. IMHO though the A3 black band looks the same as the A1, it has definitely been cheapened.
> 
> I also verified why so many are happy with the silicone band, I liked it a lot.


Time bandit, just to be clear can you replace the strap on the A3 Peak black with the silicone one your talking about?

Dave


----------



## Time_Bandit_8

Dave - Yes, you can. Ambit 3 Peak straps are interchangeable between the black and sapphire. For that matter, they also fit the Ambit 2 black, silver and sapphire also. 

I believe you run into issues if you try and swap Peak for Sport straps though... but would need verification.

It is tougher to find the Silicone strap discounted below retail though - plan on spending the full $60 retail for now.


----------



## user_none

When the Ambit3 came out, I paid full retail for the black Peak, wore it one time and immediately ponied up the extra cost for the Peak Sapphire to get the silicone band. That's a band I wish was made for other watches (material, thickness, non-grippy).


----------



## dkyacht

Time_Bandit_8 said:


> Dave - Yes, you can. Ambit 3 Peak straps are interchangeable between the black and sapphire. For that matter, they also fit the Ambit 2 black, silver and sapphire also.
> 
> I believe you run into issues if you try and swap Peak for Sport straps though... but would need verification.
> 
> It is tougher to find the Silicone strap discounted below retail though - plan on spending the full $60 retail for now.


Cool, definitely have to look into getting 1 of those. Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Time_Bandit_8

dkyacht said:


> Cool, definitely have to look into getting 1 of those. Thanks!
> 
> Dave


I just purchased the Silicone strap myself - well, in a roundabout way.

I purchased an Ambit2 Sapphire two days ago (which does not have the silicone strap). As you can see from a different thread, the Ambit2 is having contrast problems, and I will probably return it. I had planned on getting a Silicone strap for the A2 Sapphire aftermarket - but about 20 minutes ago said "screw it" and ordered the A3 Peak Sapphire - which comes stock with the Silicone strap!


----------



## dkyacht

Just got the Sapphire strap in, looks great. They give you everything you need to install it except the torx driver... lol. It's the tiniest torx I've ever seen, not 1 of my 5 bit kits has anything close to the right size. So amazon prime to the rescue, I'll have it tomorrow. BTW it's a ipx6 x 40mm torx bit. My local Ace Hardware doesn't even have one that small.....

Dave


----------



## dkyacht

Just got the Sapphire strap mounted and I can say it totally worth the $60!! So much more comfortable not that the stock strap was bad, this was is just that much nicer. If your debating doing this swap don't wait just do it!! 

Dave


----------



## Quotron

Yeah the silicone strap is quite a bit more comfortable than the elastomer, it really changes the overall feel of the watch on the wrist. I will also note that I was inbetween holes on the elasotmer strap, but found that due to the different sizing and spacing of the holes on the silicone strap I have found a more fitting slot.


----------



## Pegasus

I've just changed my ambit 3 peak black to the silicone strap too, very comfortable 

One question though is it that you get 4 silver washers/nuts in the pack and I could not work out how they are needed?! Anyone know?

Many thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quotron

Pegasus said:


> I've just changed my ambit 3 peak black to the silicone strap too, very comfortable
> 
> One question though is it that you get 4 silver washers/nuts in the pack and I could not work out how they are needed?! Anyone know?
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you swapped the strap already you probably reused the original washers, and didn't notice, as they have to be worked out. I can't find a picture of an Ambit sans strap to point them out, and the video I found (below) of the strap changing process re-uses the original washers as well. It should be on the instructions sheet that comes with the strap though...


----------



## Pegasus

I thought they maybe were to replace the ones with thread already in the watch, could not work out how to get the others out though! Hopefully ok to use the ones already there, it went on ok.

Many thanks for your reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkyacht

Pegasus said:


> I've just changed my ambit 3 peak black to the silicone strap too, very comfortable
> 
> One question though is it that you get 4 silver washers/nuts in the pack and I could not work out how they are needed?! Anyone know?
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe they are extra.

Dave


----------



## SUPmission

Pegasus said:


> One question though is it that you get 4 silver washers/nuts in the pack and I could not work out how they are needed?! Anyone


I had my Ambit2 Sapphire strap replaced and strangely was due to me being careless when switching to the softer polymer strap. I lost my nut after strap removal. I have 2 different colored straps on mine, white bottom strap from my A2S with an orange top strap I got out eBay.  Regarding them nuts. They do fall out of the tiny slots if the weather is warm enough after screw removal. You will not be able to secure the torx screw / strap without em. To replace these, the proper way to insert this into the slot is diamond end down and flat end last. Tiny pincer and flat head screw driver would help to push it all the way down at times.

Hope that helps should you need to replace it in future. Good advice is to keep the watch face down when changing straps! Gravity helps.


----------



## Matteeboy

Artivis said:


> From what I know all Ambit3 straps fit all Ambit3 watches.
> I really don't understand why you think that the Peak version strap is not comfortable? The sport version has a thicker clasp and wider holes, the Sapphire version has smallest holes and the the strap has less perforation then the other two, and the Peak version is something in between. Comparison on picture below:
> Sapphire - Peak - Sport
> 
> View attachment 1915898


My Ambit2 had the strap on the left; too stiff and uncomfortable.
My new Ambit3 has the one in the middle; way more comfortable and secure. Much much better.


----------



## KarelVdD

Matteeboy said:


> My Ambit2 had the strap on the left; too stiff and uncomfortable.
> My new Ambit3 has the one in the middle; way more comfortable and secure. Much much better.


The one on the left is from the Ambit 3 Peak Sapphire and is made out silicone. It is much more comfortable than the others. Silicone straps are very flexible. I think you mistake the strap for some other strap.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## skinnie

Sorry to bump this thread, but my Ambit 2 Sapphire strap snapped after 3years of use (not bad!)
I've seen replicas of Suunto straps from china for half of the price, has anyone tested them?
I've seen some feedback in the chinese sites and they seem ok, but I would like to have more opinions.


----------



## krazyeone

skinnie said:


> Sorry to bump this thread, but my Ambit 2 Sapphire strap snapped after 3years of use (not bad!)
> I've seen replicas of Suunto straps from china for half of the price, has anyone tested them?
> I've seen some feedback in the chinese sites and they seem ok, but I would like to have more opinions.


Hi , did you bought Chinese version?


----------



## skinnie

krazyeone said:


> Hi , did you bought Chinese version?


Yes. Waiting for it.


----------



## eeun

martowl said:


> I have owned the Ambit1, Ambit2 Sapphire and Ambit3 Peak. IMHO the Peak strap is the most comfortable and best one of the bunch.


Wot he said. I even fitted a 3 peak sapphire strap to my A2 sapphire.


----------



## costaxo

Just curious, how much did you pay for the chinese variants? And are they silicone?


----------



## Mike or Break

After about 15 months if use of my Ambit 3 black i've got the first issue. One of the two loops that hold the strap together is now broken.
It is the same problem i had with two straps of my core - first that loop breaks, then then the strap itself breaks.
Is this i a warranty issue?
I'm thinking of getting the silicone strap from the Ambit 3 peak saphire as a replacement.
It should be more comfortable, but is it also more durable?


----------



## Springbok

Hi all, for those who are fed up of buying replacement straps for their ambit when they break. I have converted my ambit 3 to a Zulu strap from Amazon :- Suunto core Zulu strap 24mm 5 Ring nylon band. The strap comes with adapters which you will have to drill out to fit the originals screws. Remember to use loctite on the threads. Now I have a watch that I can use and change to different straps Zulu or NATO. Good luck.


----------



## skinnie

costaxo said:


> Just curious, how much did you pay for the chinese variants? And are they silicone?


12-14eur I think.
The design is different and so is the material, comparing to the original from. The ambit 2 Sapphire. I had to cut a little extra material but it is OK and it is comfortable. It is holding fine for me.


----------



## xtemujin

Thanks for the photos, managed to change my Ambit to the Nato strap.



Springbok said:


> Hi all, for those who are fed up of buying replacement straps for their ambit when they break. I have converted my ambit 3 to a Zulu strap from Amazon :- Suunto core Zulu strap 24mm 5 Ring nylon band. The strap comes with adapters which you will have to drill out to fit the originals screws. Remember to use loctite on the threads. Now I have a watch that I can use and change to different straps Zulu or NATO. Good luck.
> View attachment 10801186
> View attachment 10801178


----------



## dnmtsn

this thread gave me ideas - I realized that the first space on each side of the bracelet can act as a lug. So I simply cut the odious rubber strap which I hated from day 1. So now I can put any nato or zulu strap. I used a 22mm one, the space is a little smaller than that but it works fine, now my Ambit 2s is finally comfortable to wear.


----------



## dnmtsn

dnmtsn said:


> this thread gave me ideas - I realized that the first space on each side of the bracelet can act as a lug. So I simply cut the odious rubber strap which I hated from day 1. So now I can put any nato or zulu strap. I used a 22mm one, the space is a little smaller than that but it works fine, now my Ambit 2s is finally comfortable to wear.


pictures of the result and some of the sophisticated tools I used. took me about 3 seconds to decide and 3 minutes to actually do it.


----------



## SUPmission

dnmtsn said:


> pictures of the result and some of the sophisticated tools I used. took me about 3 seconds to decide and 3 minutes to actually do it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 11428826
> View attachment 11428834


Nice! Initially thought you somehow managed to attach JayAndKays swing lugs on them... But noticed later the cut-off ends fm the original strap.  Hope it holds!

Wind it up ⌚now let it roll


----------



## enzo.mx

I was thinking to make some adapters for my Ambit 1, but then got proposition to make something different, and now I am wery glad of what was done 
Straps were made of heavy duty leather used to make belts. Adapters were made aut of aluminium. I gues it will last longer than the watch itself.


----------

